# En el último world me he quedado sin teclado {SOLUCIONADO}

## el_miki

Hola wenas, despues del emerge world de ayer, me he quedado sin teclado.

Me arranca todo perfecto, pero al llegar a iniciar KDE, me sale el menu de introducir usuario y contraseña y el teclado está tieso, se ha encendido la luz del bloque numérico, pero no me responde ninguna tecla, ni siquiera para irme a una consola!!!

Alguien me puede ayudar?

GRacias.Last edited by el_miki on Mon May 03, 2010 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

estas en ~ o en estable?

si paso a xorg 1.8 tenes que seguir esta guia, xq cambio el xorg.conf

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

si estas en 1.7

agrega

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerFlags"
> 
>            Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
> 
> EndSection

 

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

A mi al pasar de la 1.6 a 1.7 me quedé sin teclado y sin ratón. tienes que reemerger unos drives que se solucionan con este comando:

```

emerge -va $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers) 

```

Cometa dió otra versión de código creo que para hacer lo mismo. Esto no lo he probado pero por si te ayuda (creo que hace lo mismo que lo que te puse arriba):

```

qlist -I -C | grep ^x11-drivers/ | xargs emerge -1

```

Tienes información en los siguientes links:

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-823503.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822990.html

[/url]

Un saludo

----------

## pcmaster

Recompila x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

----------

## el_miki

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> A mi al pasar de la 1.6 a 1.7 me quedé sin teclado y sin ratón. tienes que reemerger unos drives que se solucionan con este comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Efectivamente era eso, ya esta SOLUCIONADO!!!

Muchas gracias.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Creo que llego tarde, pero en el código que puse creo que sería más correcto poner el famoso --oneshot (hice un copy-paste de otro post) para evitar que te agregue esto al world... la verdad es que no estoy delante de mi Gentoo, pero creo que estos drivers no es necesario que esten en world ya que son una dependencia.

Si alguien confirma que no deben estar en world, una manera de solucionarlo, sería editando el dichero de world a mano y comentando las lineas donde esten estos drives

Un saludo a todos

----------

